
75% Chrome traffic is now over HTTPS - twapi
https://browsernative.com/chrome-https-traffic-4606/
======
mslate
No clarity on how they are collecting that telemetry from users browser
sessions, curious how this jives with Chrome’s privacy policy to be collecting
these statistics.

~~~
wbkang
Search the source code for "UMA". There is also a master list of metrics in
one of the XML files.

